# Buttin' Heads Dulzipmer's Quints



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

So I put up the camera, and she had them! Was a long labor. Poor gal is very sore and very tired. One of the babies is HUGE, and he was the last one. Four bucklings and one doeling. >.< Gah. I now have the makings of a weed-wacker brigade! (the SAM is for their sire, Piddlin Acres PZ Samurai) In order of appearance!









Here is the whole gang, just after birth.









:kidblue: Green Sky SAM Zip Cord









:kidblue: Green Sky SAM Zip Tie









:kidblue: Green Sky SAM Zieber (for Justin Beiber...his cowlick reminded us of the teen sensation! :laugh: )









:kidred: Green Sky SAM Zip Tide









:kidblue: Green Sky SAM Zamurai









My son looooves the babies.

And for those who are wondering how the first group of quads are doing:









All four are doing awesome, including the tiny one we were thinking wasn't going to make it.  Thanks to Stacey for dealing with our nervousness and helping us through it!

So we now have NINE kids, out of two does. Five boys, and four girls. Hoooboy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on all the kids quints WOW

you bottle feeding some of them? 

Glad the other 4 are doing so well


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

The first two born who are the smallest (even though they are totally NORMAL sized) are likely going to bottle fed, or at least supplemented. I trust her to take care of them, but holymoley. She would need to be a cow to have enough teats and milk for all those mouths. Particularly for the HUGE black boyo who came at the end. Hes the same size as our three week old babies. 

She couldn't get him out at the end. She was tired, and just sooo done. I had to go Goat-Diving to get him out for her. Poor Zip. But shes doing pretty well. A bit depressed and off her feed. So I am keeping up with the Nutri-drench and if that doesn't do it she will get some B vitamins to try and perk her appetite. I can imagine shes pretty OUCH today.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did she get any calcium drench before kidding? if not I suggest you give her some. 30cc should do it.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on all the babies!! I think I'm expecting quints or quads out of a doe this month(she had 5 last time, 4 girls, 1 boy) too! It's exciting!

Did you give momma any mollases water after birth? I always give them some bounce back in it as well for more electrolytes.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Cute! Congrats on sucessfull delivery of FIVE. I thought we were doing good with live quads this year. Great lookign goats!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

We didn't calci her before, but she got that much after, and I gave her more today. She also got Molasses water afterwards as well (and did drink it), and I still have some in her stall to encourage her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats on all the kids!!! they are sweet!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on the quints! They are beautiful! hlala: 

I have an '09 doe out of Dulzipmer...she has turned out to be a very nice looking girl! Long legs, long body, and an udder to boot! She had triplets a few weeks ago - as a first freshener. Guess multiples runs in the family!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she probably is just tuckered out then.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Well it looks like Zip was a triplet when she was born. So maybe! ...though the whole QUINTS thing is a bit boggling to me. I thought it was bad carrying one little one in my belly. I can't imagine five of them kicking away at my insides! Hehe...


The stuff seems to have helped. Shes been more vocal to her babies and nuzzling them more. Now everyone is in a pile sleeping. If only I could sneak in there and get a picture!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I'd say she must be sore and worn out, bless her heart! They are all beautiful and I love their names! Congrats on beautiful healthy kids! And wow...9 kids from 2 does...my does wouldn't stand a chance...they have enough of a time keeping up with twins LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Quints! :shocked: Now if we could get boer does to do that, we'd be in business! :chin: 
Congratulations on all of the healthy babies. 9 out of 2 does! Mind boggling to me, but I'll bet you are thrilled! The babies are adorable and so is your son with them. :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW!!! Great job.. you and momma! They are really adorable.. hope momma continues to improve.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Congrats on the quints!! Got your message the other day but I have been working like a crazy woman! I'll try and get in touch today


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

No worries! I know what its like to have a crazy day/week. Truuuust me. I am still recovering from the weekend, and now the kids are sick!! :GAAH:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! Lovely babies! Congrats!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks! The really funny part is that I thought it was an old wives tale about their polls smelling bucky when they are carrying lots of boyos. ...but within a few days of birthing I kept getting this whiff-o-buck. It was strange. I would frown, and sniff again. The bucks are NO WHERE near my does. Megan smelled it too. We were both like "Eehhh, its just a weird thing." ...then she had 4 bucklings. :shocked:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Was just looking at your ad on Cl and thinking of contacting you. I am looking for a very special little wether to replace one I lost about a month ago. Although I do have 20 others Rascal was very very special. I am in Southern York county- not sure where harford county is though? Cathy There's something really drawing me to ziptie


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! That's a lot of babies! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Zip Tie is verrrry special. Hes the tiniest and of course the fanciest. And lordy lordy but is he sweet!!! Hes on a bottle because he needs the extra help, and he "mahmahs" at me all the time. Hes still with his siblings, so hes learning goatie etiquette, but of course will likely be CRAZY friendly (aka in your face) because of the bottle feeding, hehe. Hes gotta go to an extra special home I am thinking. Preferably someone experienced with goats. 

Harford County butts up against PA! It takes me about an hour to get to York itself, or 45 minutes to Shrewsberry. ...Megan and I are addicted to the TSC there. :laugh: 

You should PM me or email me, and we can talk about my little guy!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh man your really making me want to run down there( I am in Seven Valleys so that's pretty close) If you want to read about my rascal it's under Rainbow bridge( he was a in your face guy-ahh here come the tears)


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Come on down and meet the babies!! I love meeting and making goat buddies!! Particularly when we are pretty much neighbors. :grouphug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sent you a pm, I will do that. won't be around much next couple of days ( entered in my first really big dog agility show-uggggh. I go to the TSC alot too. It seems like the one in york is always out of everything but shrewsbury has it. And I will be bringing a deposit with me


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW! She must be tired! I am glad they are all doing well.

I absolutely love Zip Tie!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Isn't he just a darling? My daughter sits out in that pen all day and holds him and Zip Cord, and they just go right to sleep on her. Its the cutest thing ever! They went out for the first time this weekend, and it was hilarious seeing them practicing their "popcorn maneuvers". Hehehe.


----------

